# Solved: My multi-gesture touch pad not working



## ROGER7721 (Apr 2, 2010)

HELLO MY TECHNICAL FRIENDS, I REQUIRE YOUR SERVICES AGAIN.

I HAVE AN "HP GATEWAY NV54 LAPTOP" which has "windows 7 home premium" installed. This computer has a multi-gesture touch pad which I rarely use. I prefer using a mouse instead.

I just noticed today that the touch pad does not work. My mouse works OK, but not the touch pad.

I tried rebooting without the mouse plugged in to the usb port. did not work. Tried action center trouble shooters, did not work. I tried system restore, did not work. I checked Device Managaer, under mice and other pointing device, it did not list my touchpad but did list my mouse. I checked mouse>hardware, it only lists my external mouse.

I am stumped. Can you please help, thank you,

Roger Northall
[email protected]


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I know nothing specific about the multi-gesture touch pad, but not being under Mice and other pointing devices sounds like the driver is missing. Are there any "other" or "unknown" devices (or warnings or errors) in Device Manager?

You should probably look under Human Interface Devices in case it's different enough to be there.


----------



## ROGER7721 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello, Thank you for your reply,

I have tried the following:

- System restore
-Control panel>mouse>mouse>properties>Microsoft USB wheel mouse optical
-Device manager>Human interface device>Microsoft USB wheel mouse optical
-Device manager>mice and other pointing device> Microsoft USB mouse optical
-Checked free space for something recognizable, nothing, probably overwritten anyways

I checked Device manager throughly, No "other" or "unknown devices" found, nor any warnings or alerts found, every other device listed normal.

I thank you for your time and effort. It does look like the driver "disappeared". If you don't have any other possible solutions, how could i get a new driver for this device, multiigesture tiuchpad. for HP Gateway.NV54 laptop.

Thanks for your help.

Roger Northall


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The driver is probably on HP's web site, but it won't do any good without some evidence of the touchpad itself. Look in the BIOS (Setup) to see if possibly it is disabled in there. Unless you find it and can enable it in BIOS you probably need to contact HP. I've found their email tech support to be mostly good.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Please let us know how the problem was solved.


----------



## ROGER7721 (Apr 2, 2010)

I took my computer to the shop due to a corrupted operating system due to a virus. I asked the techniciam to check out why my touch pad does not work. I found out a pin was not connected. It was a hardware issue. Problem solved. TY Antech for keeping me on my toes.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Cheers,sir


----------



## ROGER7721 (Apr 2, 2010)

Antech, you keep me in line, sir! Roger


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Roger,please dont say me sir.
YOU are my senior.
I am just a little kid.


----------



## ROGER7721 (Apr 2, 2010)

I know, lol,lol, that was my point. I have respect for you Antech, you deserve that title. You know, we have our chronological age, and our emotional age. We have an I.Q. which is our intelligence quotient, and we also have an E.Q. which is our Emotional Quotient. How do we know if you have a higher E.Q. than me, thus deserving the title "Sir"!!! Your response, Sir.


----------

